# Selling kittens as a first time breeder



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know it's usually always difficult to sell your first litter, and I actually still have one of my little boys here with me while he waits for his new owners, but it's a bit disheartening not to be able to sell firstly because the longer he stays, the more I get attached and the harder it'll be to let go in the end, and secondly because he has the most darling personality which could give someone else so, so much joy. Did any of you have these difficulties, and if so, how did you overcome them? I've advertised him on kittenlist and Pets4Homes (well, that one needs renewing), Ads 4 Free and loads of others, and I've even taken him to a show hoping I'd get some interest there, but nothing. He's a beautiful Persian boy, and everyone who sees him and his sister remark that they look stunning. Still, I've had no interest from anyone I'd consider to be a good home. I've had the usuals, "can you send this kitten to xxx country for a present for my friend?" "Oh, I'll have some lovely kittens from him and my other girl." You know the type I mean.

I'd also appreciate it if you folks could pass on the word that I have a kitten to anyone you think might be interested. Red colourpoint Persian, open type but nicely balanced, very people oriented, and a rocking chair fiend! As soon as you sit in the rocking chair, he has to be with you, and gets as blissed out as any other cat would on catnip! He's at his happiest when he's with people. Very gentle, an absolute dream to bathe and groom. He sleeps on my pillow round the top of my head by night and either on my lap, round my neck or burrows inside my sweatshirt by day. He's a snuggle bug in the extreme!

Any advice most welcome, as I really don't want to get attached enough to keep this gorgeous little monster.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

He sounds gorgeous.

Not after any more feline friends myself - but might help if you was to post a couple of pictures so we can all see how lovely he is, would get more interest too maybe?

Hope he finds a perfect home soon!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It isn't just because you are a new breeder. Many many breeders are having this problem and have done so for the past three years. There are some that are not, and to my knowledge they include at least one new breeder - there are a very few breeds that are very popular, some perhaps because the ludicrous price tag attracts a certain type of buyer, some for no reason I can discern. Persians are not amongst those breeds.

If you don't want to keep him the only solution is to reduce the price. I have ended up selling for £100 at 5 months before now.

liz


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Note to self ..... No I cant have another one!!



Though I would love one, he sounds so perfect :001_wub:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

It's a problem for all breeders as Liz says ..... I have been 'okay' but then I have only had two litters in two years and been lucky with some high profile show wins which have helped sell my kittens - albeit as show wins as pedigree pets as the kittens are variants.

I do know some breeders who appear to be selling high numbers of kittens but on closer inspection, many seem to cut prices drastically or do buy one get one free etc or give away/big reductions to previous kitten buyers........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_your boy sounds lovely, i do hope the right home comes along soon, i have heard afew breeders saying they are not getting as much response to their kittens/puppies, i think everyone is very hard up at the moment and just cannot afford that extra mouth to feed, and in alot of homes,everyone is out at work full time,_


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies. It's strange though. Colourpoints are among the rarer Persians, and are usually pretty easy to sell. Still, I'm having no interest other than the ludicrous enquiries which I won't entertain. I'm the only CP breeder for miles here as far as I'm aware, so that should help my cause too.

To the poster who said she can't have any more... There's always room for more!

Anyway, here are photos as promised. I'm not sure if there's a touch of eye staining in them or not, but if there is, please excuse it. They get quite watery eyes when they're teething, and he's just going through that stage now.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I met this little boy at the Cambria show - he is a little sweetheart!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you, Spid! I'd forgotten you saw him. His personality is just fab, and he and the little girl give each other real competition as to who's the most gregarious out of the whole litter.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he really is a little stunner, thank you for putting up pictures,he is beautiful._


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: OMG he is gorgeous!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you to you both! See now why I'm surprised he hasn't gone yet? Wish I could show you a picture of him now. As I'm typing, he's crawled inside my sweater and has his head and front paws sticking out the top. Cute isn't the word!


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Oh wow wow wow! I SO wish my bank balance could stretch to accommodate buying a pedigree kitty, we'd have him in a heartbeat! One day, sigh... Hope he finds a home soon, he sounds like an absolute darling


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

he's absolutely gorgeous,we had a persian who passed away i was heartbroken at the time,they have such a lovely nature i do hope the little guy finds a new home soon


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know what you mean about their personalities. There's just something indefinable sweet about them. But then, perhaps I'm biased!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> Note to self ..... No I cant have another one!!
> 
> Though I would love one, he sounds so perfect :001_wub:


You know you are going to crack at some point, it's inevitable! This little boy is stunning, how cute would he look snuggled up to Mollie.....


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

There's just many cats needing homes there's no wonder you're finding it difficult to sell him.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> You know you are going to crack at some point, it's inevitable! This little boy is stunning, how cute would he look snuggled up to Mollie.....


I showed OH the pics last night, I think I need to work on him a bit more! He isn't as convinced as I am!!

I would love this little one! It's probably good Carly isnt that close, or I might have been tempted to just go get him


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

carly87 said:


> he's at his happiest when he's with people. Very gentle, an absolute dream to bathe and groom. He sleeps on my pillow round the top of my head by night and either on my lap, round my neck or burrows inside my sweatshirt by day. He's a snuggle bug in the extreme!
> 
> .


Jenny! How could you let this one go!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Jenny! How could you let this one go!


You're not helping :lol: I really don't want too ........


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> You know you are going to crack at some point, it's inevitable! This little boy is stunning, how cute would he look snuggled up to Mollie.....


Lol Paddypaws was going to say the same thing!! Jenny how can you resisit.... it would be brill for Molly to have a little friend trust me!! I didnt think Chewitts would ever take to another cat but since having Bugs she has come out of her shell so much she plays with him and with toys she doesnt sleep half as much and she is more loving to us too.

He would DEFFO look lush curled up with Molly :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Lol Paddypaws was going to say the same thing!! Jenny how can you resisit.... it would be brill for Molly to have a little friend trust me!! I didnt think Chewitts would ever take to another cat but since having Bugs she has come out of her shell so much she plays with him and with toys she doesnt sleep half as much and she is more loving to us too.
> 
> He would DEFFO look lush curled up with Molly :thumbup::thumbup:


oh god dont you start  They would look gorgeous together .....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Yes, they would.....

Am I right in assuming you have no other cats but Molly?
Why not give her the joy of a baby brother to raise ande love.

I have 7 cats, altogether, but you should see how lovely my Josje and Xena are with baby Gaudi, especially Xena. He follows her around and they will play together or snuggle up together.
A queen and a kitten is such an adorable combination!!!!

And if a queen adopts and 'raises' a tom kitten, they tend to stay very close all their life.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes Molly is an only cat 

She's just over a year old now, and I do worry that she is a bit too spoilt to adjust to another cat :confused1:


It would be lovely to think I could bring this little bundle of fluff into our home and Molly and him would bond  Dont tell the OH but I was even thinking of boys names!! ......


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I think it would work out, as long as you give both cats plenty of fuss, preferably together.
Young queens tend to love babies to fuss over.
There may be some hissing and growling at first, but that is normal. As long as they don't actually get into serious fights, they will be ok.
Just introduce them properly ....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

hmmmmm OH has said it's up to me ......


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny1966 said:


> Yes Molly is an only cat
> 
> She's just over a year old now, and I do worry that she is a bit too spoilt to adjust to another cat :confused1:
> 
> It would be lovely to think I could bring this little bundle of fluff into our home and Molly and him would bond  Dont tell the OH but I was even thinking of boys names!! ......


_hmmmm lets think of names just in case, they have to go with Molly,:thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: This is torture!! 


I do have another problem though ..... Carly is in Oxford and I'm in Surrey, and I cant drive further than the end of my nose!! 


Maybe it's just not meant to be .......


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: This is torture!!
> 
> I do have another problem though ..... Carly is in Oxford and I'm in Surrey, and I cant drive further than the end of my nose!!
> 
> Maybe it's just not meant to be .......


Firstly you need to decide if that gorgeous wee puddy cat is going to be part of your life.

If the answer is yes -then there will I am sure be a solution to the transport.

Where there is a will there is a way!

Anyhow I think Ollie would be a good name!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well OH has said I can have him ..... he is at home full time atm, so there wouldn't be any time that the cats would be alone ....... I wish Molly could talk :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Molly says Meow! Meow! Would love a wee fluff ball for a brother - someone to purr with, cuddle up to and play with!

meow meow it is a yes from Mollie

Mollie says go get Ollie!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny1966 said:


> Well OH has said I can have him ..... he is at home full time atm, so there wouldn't be any time that the cats would be alone ....... I wish Molly could talk :lol:


_i think molly will be ok, shes still young really and so is he, i was very worried about bringing the boys in, as Dizzy is over 3 years old, but after afew hisses they all run round fighting and playing, i do think persians are more layed back, and should be ok._


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Go for it!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i think molly will be ok, shes still young really and so is he, i was very worried about bringing the boys in, as Dizzy is over 3 years old, but after afew hisses they all run round fighting and playing, *i do think persians are more layed back, and should be ok*._


Molly is very laid back, that's what worries me a bit ..... I dont want to spoil that for her. hmmmmmm where is oxford anyway??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny1966 said:


> Molly is very laid back, that's what worries me a bit ..... I dont want to spoil that for her. hmmmmmm where is oxford anyway??


_it is something you have to think about, its not just about Molly, but you to, the extra brushing, feeding, litter changing,but having said that, two is soooooooo much more fun,  i live in Oxfordshire._


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _it is something you have to think about, its not just about Molly, but you to, the extra brushing, feeding, litter changing,but having said that, two is soooooooo much more fun,  i live in Oxfordshire._


None of that bothers me really, I know my ONLY concern is Molly, everything else is just the joys of owning a cat 

hmmmm about 50 miles, no way I could drive that far, only ever driven at most 5 miles :lol:

I sound like I am trying to talk myself out of it .... believe me if he had been local, he would be home by now 

I am assuming, of course, that Carly would even think I am suitable!!


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

Ooh does this have the potential to be a happy ever after thread? Jenny whereabouts are you based? Maybe a PF member or two could help with transporting you there and back.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I live in Surrey


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Ooh, I LOVE it when a plan comes together!
maybe Carly can drive and deliver?
If you are nervous about driving maybe it would help if you borrowed a sat nav/Tomtom as they take all the stress out of following directions.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Ooh, I LOVE it when a plan comes together!
> maybe Carly can drive and deliver?
> If you are nervous about driving maybe it would help if you borrowed a sat nav/Tomtom as they take all the stress out of following directions.


wondered when you would show up 

I am not nervous about driving, I just hate it with a passion!! A tom tom wouldnt help, and OH doesnt drive at all 

I literally use my car to go up the town and to get to work, dont know what my boss was thinking when he brought it for me ..... about a mile lol


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> hmmmmm OH has said it's up to me ......


When I said I was getting McGee the OH was very under-whelmed - "We already have three ffs...................."

Now that he has seen Abby & McGee playing together, he admits it was the right thing to do AND he now adores McGee as much as he does Abby!!!! 



Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: This is torture!!
> 
> I do have another problem though ..... Carly is in Oxford and I'm in Surrey, and I cant drive further than the end of my nose!!
> 
> Maybe it's just not meant to be .......


I might be away up in the Midlands but I'm not doing anything on Sunday...... Singing: Singing: Singing:

And yes, that PaddyPaws* IS *a troublemaker....... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> When I said I was getting McGee the OH was very under-whelmed "We already have three ffs...................."
> 
> Now that he has seen Abby & McGee playing together, he admits it was the right thing to do AND he now adores McGee as much as he does Abby!!!!
> 
> ...


I couldn't ask you to come that far :scared:

We are all assuming that Carly would let me have him, I sent her a message but I dont think she has read it yet


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> I couldn't ask you to come that far :scared:
> 
> We are all assuming that Carly would let me have him, I sent her a message but I dont think she has read it yet


Anything for one of my bestest chums!!! :thumbup:

Although Merson may not thank me for bringing another man into his beloved Mollys life...... :001_huh:



I'll voucher for her Carly - Jenny's totally nuts and her cat is spoiled rotten. Just ask if you want anymore info!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly might want to come and live with Merson if it doesn't all go to plan 


Will have to wait for Carly to log in and see what she says ..... though knowing that I'm nuts might not help 



You do realise how far Surrey is dont you??????


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Molly might want to come and live with Merson if it doesn't all go to plan
> 
> Will have to wait for Carly to log in and see what she says ..... though knowing that I'm nuts might not help
> 
> You do realise how far Surrey is dont you??????


I think Merson is ready to move in with Molly these days....... :lol:

Yes, I *DO* know how far Surrey is ya daft mare!!!! I did live in London for 13yrs and my other bestest chum lives near Banstead. 

M42
M40
M25
J9 or J10 for Chertsey

See, don't even need to look on the map.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Junction 11 actually


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Junction 11 actually


I wasn't that far off then!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i think he should be called Marley ,,_


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _i think he should be called Marley ,,_


If I end up delivering him he'd better be called Moggybaby!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MoggyBaby said:


> If I end up delivering him he'd better be called Moggybaby!!!!!!!


_hahahaha ,love it, lol, :thumbup:,:thumbup:_


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol: I'm not even thinking of names now, not many things ever go right for me, so I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> And yes, that PaddyPaws* IS *a troublemaker....... :lol: :lol:


Really....I find some of these comments very hurtful....snivel snivel.
Nah, I just want someone else to have a _white shedding machine_ in their lives!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Really....I find some of these comments very hurtful....snivel snivel.
> *Nah, I just want someone else to have a white shedding machine in their lives*!


I agree!!!!

No home is complete without a film of white fur over EVERYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

With a fluffball like Molly, I'm used to it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> :lol: I'm not even thinking of names now, not many things ever go right for me, so I'm not holding my breath


We'll do EVERYTHING we can to make sure this does hun!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> With a fluffball like Molly, I'm used to it


Yet another reason why you have to get him!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Darn work for keeping me away from this thread!

Ok, how about this for coincidence? This is really, really odd! My first ever guide dog was called Molly. She was the first ever dog that Tia, the mum of this little boy, ever saw. She retired from work and left me just this Christmas. Think that's coincidence? Well, there's more! The son of the woman who bought this little one's brother is called... Olli! 

I'm afraid the suspense will be continuing for a little while longer. I've sent Jenny a reply to her message. Watch this space! Jenny, I've been having problems with PMs going through, so if you haven't got it, would you mind giving me a ring?

Last coincidence? Sunday is one of the very few days I'm free this week!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Carly

I got your message and replied 

I will ring you later!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh this is very exciting :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It is... If it all works out. no guarantees until we talk though, and even then, we have to work out the driving bits and pieces.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

Ooh so Miss Molly may have a playmate soon :thumbup: shame someone couldn't bring him to Bulford as I'm off to Surrey on Sunday and could have dropped him off x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thing is though, I need to meet Jenny in person before the new home is finalised. No matter how lovely a person is, I just couldn't let kittens go to someone I'd not met. Let's hope we can work something out!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Thing is though, I need to meet Jenny in person before the new home is finalised. No matter how lovely a person is, I just couldn't let kittens go to someone I'd not met. Let's hope we can work something out!


Good point lol, sorry I have pregnancy brain today


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for the offer though Malibu 


Hopefully we can sort something out very soon


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Absolutely. I think it would be a happily ever after for everyone involved!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwwww it all sounds exciting lets hope it all works out, i had to travel over 100 miles by train there ,then back, to get Dazzle and Coco, but it was worth it.,_


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

I travelled an hour there and an hour back to see Salem & Savannah, would def do it again :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

malibu said:


> I travelled an hour there and an hour back to see Salem & Savannah, would def do it again :thumbup:


Fingers crossed I might be doing the same, with a little bit of help


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Fingers crossed I might be doing the same, with a little bit of help


Just let me know and i'l sort something


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jenny, I can't wait to hear what you have planned! Might be worth giving me a ring to let me know how soon you're thinking, mind you, as there might be a small spanner in the works. Don't panic, only a small one, and it won't mean that this match won't work. We just need to be careful with timings, that's all. I'm around all day if you wanted to give me a ring and let me know your plans, then I can bring you up to speed.

This week, he's decided that his absolutely favourite toys in the world are McDonalds drinking straws and pipe cleaner spiders. At the moment, he's trying to work out how to carry them both off at once so that his sister can't steal them from him. She's sitting on his head trying to wrestle the toys away from him. There's a lot of rolling around and tussling at the moment, and they're having a great old time! Wish I could take a photo for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

Can somebody please keep me updated with timing's so I know what's happening. Will try and sort a babysitter then


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Jenny, I can't wait to hear what you have planned! Might be worth giving me a ring to let me know how soon you're thinking, mind you, as there might be a small spanner in the works. Don't panic, only a small one, and it won't mean that this match won't work. We just need to be careful with timings, that's all. I'm around all day if you wanted to give me a ring and let me know your plans, then I can bring you up to speed.
> 
> This week, he's decided that his absolutely favourite toys in the world are McDonalds drinking straws and pipe cleaner spiders. At the moment, he's trying to work out how to carry them both off at once so that his sister can't steal them from him. She's sitting on his head trying to wrestle the toys away from him. There's a lot of rolling around and tussling at the moment, and they're having a great old time! Wish I could take a photo for you.


Will give you a call later this morning, OH worked last night so he hasnt been brought up to speed yet! Will wait until he's had a bit of a sleep


----------



## marleyboo (Oct 24, 2011)

did this little man ever find a new home??? hes so cute, :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

marleyboo said:


> did this little man ever find a new home??? hes so cute, :thumbup:


Not quite yet


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

OMG how did I manage to miss this gorgeous little poppet? I've been somewhat waylayed by NFCs of late but persians were my first love, and especially colourpoints. I had a blue, a chocolate, a cream, and loads of seals [still got two] but never a red [which I always wanted]. He's got a good nose on him as well [don't like the ultras] he's just perfect!

lucky you Jenny if he is coming to you!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

fingers crossed


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> fingers crossed


WOOHOO!!!!! 

My chauffeuring services are still available if required......


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jenny, I've had no further set backs! If everything progresses as it is at the moment, we should be good to go.

Cazzer, thank kyou! I'm so glad you liked him! If you're seriously interested, I do run a waiting list, so let me know if you'd like to go on there and I can have a chat with you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!
> 
> My chauffeuring services are still available if required......


as are mine


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ooooh just caught up with this thread!! 
Keeping fingers and lots of paws crossed that it all goes smoothly


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

All looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Yay, i'l have a new kitty to kittynap soon


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Cazzer, thank kyou! I'm so glad you liked him! If you're seriously interested, I do run a waiting list, so let me know if you'd like to go on there and I can have a chat with you.


thanks for the offer but I'm not looking for any more. We've currently 8 cats and that is plenty!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a houseful!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Carly's little baby has now found his forever home :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Jenny1966 said:


> Carly's little baby has now found his forever home :001_wub:


_i think you need a new siggy,,,,_


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah that's so lovely, I hope he settles in quickly.


----------



## notsure (Sep 2, 2011)

Haven't been on the forums for a couple of weeks but I'm glad to read this worked out the way it did - I have no doubts that Manny will be as well loved & spoilt as Molly.


----------

